# Lindsay Lohan Schon dieses Wochenende frei?



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan Schon dieses Wochenende frei?
...oder auch nicht ?
Lindsay Lohan in Isolier-Zelle gesteckt *

Erst 90, dann 14, jetzt 12 Tage: So schrumpfen die Tage für Lindsay Lohan im Kittchen dahin. Mit etwas Glück könnte die Skandalnudel schon dieses Wochenende entlassen werden *?*

Lindsay Lohan (24) müsste man heißen, wenn man im Knast sitzt. Dann gibt’s nämlich eine schöne Zelle, jede Menge Fans, die Fresspakete schicken und das Beste: Man hat ein Team, das es irgendwie schafft, die Strafe ständig zu verkürzen.

Die ursprünglich angeordneten 90 Tage wurden wegen Überfüllung des kalifornischen Frauenknasts Lynwood auf 14 reduziert, jetzt sollen laut „radaronline.com“ nochmal zwei Tage abgezogen werden. Das hieße, dass LiLo schon am 31. Juli wieder auf freiem Fuß sein könnte. Der Grund für die vorzeitige Entlassung: Lohans ehemalige Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley hat Papiere eingereicht, auf denen verzeichnet ist, dass die Skandalnudel schon mal zwei Tage in Gewahrsam war. Deshalb werden ihr diese von der jetzigen Strafe abgezogen.

Doch Lindsay könnte noch mehr Glück haben: Ihr Team arbeitet angeblich mit Hochdruck daran, sie noch früher aus Lynwood zu holen. Es könnte schon an diesem Wochenende so weit sein, dass die Blondine die schwedischen Gardinen wieder von außen betrachten kann. „Lindsays Team tut alles, um sie dieses Wochenende aus dem Knast zu kriegen“, erzählte eine Quelle aus dem Umfeld der Schauspielerin „radaronline.com“.

Bis dahin sitzt sie in der Isolier-Zelle, in die sie verlegt wurde, weil sie einen hysterischen Anfall erlitten hat. Nach Angaben von „mirror.co.uk“ konnte sie die Beschimpfungen ihrer Zellennachbarn einfach nicht mehr ertragen und musste sich jede Nacht in den Schlaf heulen. Diese riefen ihr anrüchige Schimpfwörter zu.

Wie man Lindsay kennt, hat sie wie immer Glück im Unglück. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es morgen schon die ersten Bilder einer reuig dreinschauenden Blondine in Freiheit, die ein paar Tränen herauspresst…und wieder ihren Fingernagel mit der Aufschrift „Fuck You“ in die Kameras streckt.
________________________________________________________________
Zitat Bildzeitung:

Nachdem Lindsay Lohan (24) schon VOR ihrem Haftantritt Panik vor der Einsamkeit im Knast in Lynwood (Kalifornien) hatte, kommt es jetzt noch dicker: Die Schauspielerin, die wegen wiederholter Verstöße gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen einsitzt, wurde am Freitag angeblich in eine Isolierzelle ohne Ausgang gesteckt!

Wie der „Daily Mirror“ berichtet, soll die Total-Isolation die Maßnahme nach einem krassen Heul-Anfalls sein. Nachdem Mitinsassinnen des Frauenknasts Lindsay wegen ihrer lesbischen Neigungen beschimpft und sie in Bezug auf ihre rote Naturhaarfarbe mit den Worten „fire crotch“ („Feuer-Muschi“) bepöbelt hatten, brach sie zusammen.
Ex-Knacki Cheryl Pressner (43), die gerade aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wurde, gegenüber der britischen Tageszeitung: „Sie [Lindsay] hatte einen hysterischen Anfall. Sie heulte und schrie die Wärter an – also steckte man sie in eine Isolier-Zelle.“
Allein, allein – jetzt ist sie es wirklich!
Während ihre Mitinsassinnen zwei Stunden auf den Hof oder in den Fernsehraum gehen durften, musste sich Lindsay Lohan mit sich selbst beschäftigen. Und wird zu allem Übel übers Wochenende auch noch auf den Besuch ihrer Lieben verzichten müssen. Denn: Ihre Besuchszeit für die Woche ist längst aufgebraucht!
Steve Whitmore, Sprecher des Sheriffs laut RadarOnline.com: „Den Insassen ist es erlaubt, in der Woche insgesamt zwei Mal 30 Minuten lang Besuch von Freunden und Familie zu empfangen (...). Miss Lohan hatte bereits ihre zwei Mal 30 Minuten für diese Woche.“
Vor einigen Tagen hatten Lindsays Mutter Dina und ihre jüngere Schwester Dina vorbeigeschaut, am Donnerstag stattete auch Exfreundin Samantha Ronson der Schauspielerin einen Besuch ab.
Lohan war am 6. Juli wegen Verletzung von Bewährungsauflagen nach verschiedenen Alkohol- und Drogeneskapaden zu 90 Tagen hinter Gittern verurteilt worden und hatte am Dienstagmorgen (Ortszeit) ihre Strafe angetreten. Bei guter Führung könnte sie mit einer Mini-Haftstrafe von neun Tagen davonkommen und Anfang August schon wieder frei sein.


Gruss Gollum


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (24 Juli 2010)




----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2010)

ob normale Häftlinge auch ein Einzelzimmer bekommen, wenn sie hystrisch werden?


----------

